# Ericson 27 stepping mast



## rcb333rcb (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, I bought an Ericson 27 on E Bay in Florida that sank, and brought it back to San Antonio Texas. I am new to sailing and am trying to fix several issues. But would like to hear from someone who is knowageable about stepping the mast as described in the manual using two 2x4's 12 foot long boilted to the shroud plates? Has anyone tried this? Is there any more info. on the procedure. Thanks Rick.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

it can be done,but dangerous and likely damage the mast,you could use a secluded bridge,you could hire a crane/barge for about $100 bucks or so,how many times do you plan on doing this?


----------

